# Choosing homeschool curriculum for multiple students



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Aaaaauuuuggghhh!! How can this be such a struggle EVERY year? :hair

Okay, now that I've let off some steam, I'm trying to choose a curriculum for my children for next year. I only have two, a son who will be in 4th grade and a daughter who will be in 1st.

I've homeschooled for almost 14 years (oldest graduated last year), so I've seen, if not used a lot of what's out there, but this is the first year I've had two children that could be more or less on the same lessons. My son (9yo) is a bit ahead in math, but so-so on language art skills. My daughter (5yo) is a whiz at reading, but at her grade level in math so far.

I really want something that I can use for both of them (Sonlight, maybe?). Something that doesn't require too much mommy prep time (probably not Konos) AND something that doesn't require too many trips away from home, since gas prices are high and we live just before you get to the edge of nowhere.


What are your favorites?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Since you are experience, why don't you just get two separate math curriculum and then do unit studies on books you are already familiar with? I mean after that many years of homeschooling, you know what they need to be doing. Just choose a novel.... Tom Sawyer, take spelling words from the novel, study the Mississippi River and the 1800s, have them write assignments based on something from the novel, research caves, etc. Unit studies are easy to use for multiple students. A "boxed" curriculum really isn't necessary for an experienced homeschooler.


----------



## ne prairiemama (Jan 30, 2010)

We use Heart of Dakota and Math u See and its working well for us. Maybe it would work for you too?


----------



## Veronica (Oct 31, 2008)

I love Sonlight, but with the age of your children, I'm not sure if you could use just one core. You might want to ask on the choosing curriculum section of the Sonlight.com forums. 
We loved Prairie Primer - it uses the Little House on the Prairie books. You can limit how many activities to do so your limit your prep time. You might also look at Queen Homeschool. They have a lot of ideas and unit studies based on books.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Look into using Weaver, I use it and love it. It may be too similar to Konos for you though, but it will cover K - 6th, you would need supplements for 7th and over. You would need to add something else for mathematics.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I know you said no, but we like KONOS. I find it very simple to use and very little work on my part, but then we can walk to the library from here so we don't have to spend gas to get our books. The other thing we use is Switched on Schoolhouse. Your 4th grader could do it, but it doesn't start till 3rd - so no help with your 1st grader. 

I found Sonlight was allot of work for me. DS hated the reading books and I seem to spend allot of my day sitting on my butt reading to kids. We finished through Core 3 then Core 4 was too big a jump in maturity, so we stopped using it. I can't see combining a 1st and 4th grader into one core. DD was pre-school age when we did it, so she just listened to the read alouds (and doesn't remember a one of them!)

How about Prairie Primmer? We loved that (even my son) we did that when my kids were 4th and K/1st. It follows the Little House Books. Like all unit studies you need to add Math and LA, but I felt it was very complete. We did this while living in Hungary - where we had no way to leave the house (no car and public transit over a mile away down a very steep hill that DD couldn't climb back up). So, it can very easily be done without field trips. We found lots of videos on You Tube that worked well for "seeing things" (like threshing, black smithing, etc)


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Keep the ideas coming! 

I will come back to the thread later. There's a storm on the horizon so I'm logging out for now.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

We survived the storm with a bit of lightning damage (eletrician spent the better part of two days fixing the problems.) I've done Prarie Primer, years ago with my oldest daughter. I may do it again when my youngest daughter is ready.

I think I'm narrowing it down--Sonlight or Konos in a Box (the planning is mostly done already).

Although Heart of Dakota looks good and Weaver is well done...


----------



## mamaof3peas (Oct 8, 2009)

i had to put my 2 together this year, and took the more expensive but simple route and bought a full grade level DVD curriculum through BJU, and they are loving it. Im still involved, but not so stressed! It has really saved our year!


----------



## geissingert (Apr 8, 2011)

We use Mystery of History, Aploligia Science , Grammar Punk , IEW Bible (Which you can do copy work for the younger), IEW Phonetic Zoo spelling.
We use MUS for math at the level each are at
We have been homeschooling for over 13 years. We have a daughter in her last year of collge, whom we homeschooled. She's carried a 4.0 GPA until this past quarter, she has a 3.8 GPA. We homeschooled her too. OH we used Saxon math for her.


----------



## Louisiana Mom (Oct 15, 2004)

mekasmom said:


> Since you are experience, why don't you just get two separate math curriculum and then do unit studies on books you are already familiar with? I mean after that many years of homeschooling, you know what they need to be doing. Just choose a novel.... Tom Sawyer, take spelling words from the novel, study the Mississippi River and the 1800s, have them write assignments based on something from the novel, research caves, etc. Unit studies are easy to use for multiple students. A "boxed" curriculum really isn't necessary for an experienced homeschooler.


I agree with this. 

We've homeschooled 7 years & this is what we mainly do now. I use Saxon Math & Saxon Grammar. Then just about everything else is reading & some writing. A book my daugter really enjoys is a good science encyclopedia. Also get a good atlas (children or adults, we have both) That way when we read other things we can look up where they are so that takes care of geography.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Have you looked at Accelerated Achievement or A2, as some call it? This is what we are going to use for next year. I am impressed with it. One thing that I like about it is the fact that you get K-12th grade all on one cd. Check it out and see what you think!
www.accelerated-achievement.com


----------

